# Woody weed



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)

Any ideas? Popping up all over an area. No pre emergent since I had areas I seeded


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Triclopyr is pretty good on woody weeds.


----------

